# Redtail hawk attacks a 13 yrs old girl...



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's the story...

Hawk swoops from Fenway Park railing, attacks girl on school tour

BOSTON (AP)—A 13-year-old girl touring Fenway Park on a school trip was attacked by a resident red-tailed hawk that drew blood from her scalp Thursday.

She wasn’t seriously hurt, but some observers saw an omen for a certain New York Yankees slugger in the attack at the home of the Boston Red Sox. The girl’s name is Alexa Rodriguez.

Vince Jennetta, a teacher who chaperoned her class trip from Memorial Boulevard Middle School in Bristol, Conn., told The Boston Globe that Alexa is “a little shaken, but OK.”

The hawk was perched on a railing in the upper deck behind home plate while the group toured the stadium. The hawk flew at the girl and swooped with its talons extended, scratching her scalp.

A single egg lay in the hawk’s nearby nest in an overhang near the stadium’s press booth.

The nest and egg were removed at the direction of state wildlife officials.

here's a video of the hawk showing it's nest.
http://www.yahoo.com/s/849499


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Man, that could have been dangerous. I hope they realize that she will probably lay another egg. I think they need to take the eggs and destroy the nest. She could possibly attack again, especially if she were to have babies in the nest. Glad the little girl is ok. What if that hawk had gotten her in the face? Wow..........


----------

